# Games Convention in Leipzig - sind Sie dabei?



## Administrator (5. August 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Crusy (5. August 2005)

Für mich fehlt ein Auswahlfeld:

* Ich bin am Mittwoch dort, als Fachbesucher


----------



## BorisderRusse (5. August 2005)

Crusy am 05.08.2005 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich fehlt ein Auswahlfeld:
> 
> * Ich bin am Mittwoch dort, als Fachbesucher





lol


----------



## Solon25 (5. August 2005)

Crusy am 05.08.2005 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich fehlt ein Auswahlfeld:
> 
> * Ich bin am Mittwoch dort, als Fachbesucher


Sind doch alle die hingehen vom Fach. Was denkst Du denn?


----------



## Crusy (5. August 2005)

Solon25 am 05.08.2005 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Crusy am 05.08.2005 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Jahr ist erstmals nur ein Tag für Fachhändler und Medien neu eingeführt worden.

17.08.2005 - Exklusiver Fachbesucher- und Medientag

Die "normalen" User, die durchaus auch vom Fach sein können, kommen erst einen Tag später dran........   

Und somit habe ich irgendwie meine Ruhe, den letztes Jahr kam ich mir doch teilweise vor wie in einem Kindergarten.


----------



## lib (5. August 2005)

bin gar nicht dabei. die anfahrt dauert mir zu lange (osterholz-scharmbeck bei bremen) und ist mir mangels sonderzug zu teuer.


----------



## lowwriter (5. August 2005)

lib am 05.08.2005 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> bin gar nicht dabei. die anfahrt dauert mir zu lange (osterholz-scharmbeck bei bremen) und ist mir mangels sonderzug zu teuer.



Es gibt nen Sonderzug, guck mal auf der GC seite (gc-germany.de), fragt sich ob der bei dir in der nähe durchfährt...
Einer startet in Köln, der andere in München und die halten dann zwischendurch immer mal.
Für ca. 60€ ne Prima sache, werd ich auch nutzen, wenns noch net ausgebucht ist und es noch Platzkarten gibt (6 Stunden stehen wären bitter )

MFG lowwriter


----------



## BunGEe (5. August 2005)

Crusy am 05.08.2005 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Und somit habe ich irgendwie meine Ruhe, den letztes Jahr kam ich mir doch teilweise vor wie in einem Kindergarten.


Ja das wird dieses Jahr sicherlich wieder, leider sind auch noch Ferien. Im ersten Jahr war es in der Woche noch schön leer, da konnte man sofort alles testen und musste nicht anstehen. Das waren noch Zeiten. 
Naja mal schauen wie es dieses Jahr wird.


----------



## Killtech (5. August 2005)

[X]Nein, GC interessiert mich nicht.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## ultim4tE (6. August 2005)

Crusy am 05.08.2005 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich fehlt ein Auswahlfeld:
> 
> * Ich bin am Mittwoch dort, als Fachbesucher



ich auch (obwohl man mich nicht besucher nennen könnte)

bin die ganze zeit am intelstand 
und gebe meinen senf von mir

-___________-


----------



## Muckimann (6. August 2005)

hmm...gc...lecker!
da ich leider noch keinen fürherschein besitze werde ich nicht dabei sein, aber ab nächstes jahr...huhu


----------



## Crusy (6. August 2005)

[/quote]

bin die ganze zeit am intelstand 
und gebe meinen senf von mir
[/quote]

Dann werden wir uns mit Sicherheit sehen.   

(Ein bekennender INTEL-Freund, logisch: als INTEL Reseller)


----------



## KONNAITN (6. August 2005)

lowwriter am 05.08.2005 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> lib am 05.08.2005 22:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apropos Anfahrt und Köln. Warum sind die klugen Herrn von der EA Marketingabteilung eigentlich nicht auf die Idee gekommen, Hotelaufenthalte für Besucher der GC zu verlosen? 
Das wäre doch irgendwie ein wenig naheliegender und direkter am Konsumenten als ihr Engagement bei den Weltjugendtagen.


----------



## Solon25 (6. August 2005)

KONNAITN am 06.08.2005 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Anfahrt und Köln. Warum sind die klugen Herrn von der EA Marketingabteilung eigentlich nicht auf die Idee gekommen, Hotelaufenthalte für Besucher der GC zu verlosen?
> Das wäre doch irgendwie ein wenig naheliegender und direkter am Konsumenten als ihr Engagement bei den Weltjugendtagen.


Nun ja, die "Kulisse" beim *Welt*jugendtag ist wohl grösser


----------



## KONNAITN (6. August 2005)

Solon25 am 06.08.2005 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 06.08.2005 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut, aber die Gewinner werden dort dann wohl auch nicht den ganzen Tag herumlaufen, Electronic Arts lobpreisen und zusehen dass möglichst viele davon erfahren.^^ Und selbst wenn: "Hö? Electronic Arts? Was soll das sein?"


----------



## Leddernilpferd (8. August 2005)

war auf der ersten dabei. hat mich damals etwas entäuscht.
vllt. fahre ich dieses jahr wieder hin.
mit dem  zug hab ich keine lust. aber wenn ich an die spritpreise denke


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (9. August 2005)

lowwriter am 05.08.2005 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> lib am 05.08.2005 22:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ein Zug der ab Köln Richtung Leipzig fährt und zwischenhalt in Bremen macht das wär ja was der wäre 3 Tage unterwegs


----------



## Sgt-Skleni (9. August 2005)

Ich bin dabei...als Entwickler!  

Und zwar weil unsere C&C Generals ZH Mod Cold War Crisis von EA eingeladen wurde, unsere Arbeit zu präsentieren!  

Die Anreise aus Österreich is zwar etwas lang, aber was solls...


----------



## Mondblut (11. August 2005)

Fuer mich fehlt die Auswahlmoeglichkeit:

(X) Nein, ich gehe nicht in den Osten


----------



## Blackknight (12. August 2005)

Bin auch nicht bereit nach Leipig zu fahren nur um ein paar Spiele zu sehen. Bin dafür das die GC nächstes Jahr in München stattfindet.


----------



## Volcom (12. August 2005)

[X] zu faul hinzufahren


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (12. August 2005)

Killtech am 05.08.2005 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]Nein, GC interessiert mich nicht.



Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Hört sich an wie die Spieleabteilung bei Karstadt mit den Konsolen. Nur das diesmal hunderte von "Kindern" rumbetteln spielen zu dürfen. Die wirklichen Neuveröffentlichungen können doch wahrscheinlich wie immer nur die Redis der bekannten Magazine antesten.


----------



## BigSmoke87 (12. August 2005)

naja werde auch am Mittwoch, im  Business Center anwesend sein...


----------



## xdave78 (15. August 2005)

Cool..

"Bin noch unentschieden"

1:1 oder was???


----------



## newester (15. August 2005)

[X] Nein, da S.T.A.L.K.E.R. nicht auf der GC 2005 vorgestellt wird


----------



## Volgel (15. August 2005)

Nein weil es zu weit weg ist !!!

Wie wärs wenn die das mal in Hannover oder Hamburg machen könnten ich hab doch kein bock ne halbe weltreise zu machen außerdem is die Bahn auch nich soooo günstig


----------

